# Boot Review: Red Wing Irish Setter "Countrysider"



## 04ctd (Oct 11, 2013)

Bought these to wear in winter as "dress shoes"

good points:  comfy, waterproof for rain, nice,
clean up easy (brown polish). look good & almost "dressy" with jeans. I wear them to church
soft outersole, soft foot bed, VERY comfy.


bad points: the upper "quick lace" ears/tabs are SHARP...they cut the OEM laces in half, so I had to buy black laces, I have not found brown laces in the right length yet.
the "waterproof" part makes them air tight, so my feet get sweaty. about half  way thru the day, I need to pull them off & Let my old dogs bark...



price:  it is...what it is.
I would recommend these to anyone who wants a boot that lasts a few years, instead of months.

http://hunt.irishsetterboots.com/irishsetter-shoe/3875-irish-setter/3875-irish-setter-hunt-mens-chukka-conker

_Features
Height: Chukka inch 
Construction: Cement with Sidewall Stitch 
Sizes: D 8-12,13,14,EE8-12,13,14 
MSRP: 169.99 _


_Rugged looks. Supreme comfort.
 Soft Paws - the cool, calm, collection. Crafted from comfortable full-grain leathers, ScentBan memory foam footbeds, cushioned midsoles, and side-stitch construction, there’s a lot that goes into feeling this easy. Settle into comfort with Soft Paws from Irish Setter._


----------

